# need 14 identical red bettas for wedding center peiceses



## w_boughner (Mar 18, 2010)

im getting merried in october and wife to be wants bettas insted of flowers. our colours are red and brown . ive never seen brown betta so red will doo .
i would prefer to buy from a breeder to save cost . if you know of any around guelph or west side of gta would love to know 


thanks


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

You realize that most of them will either die that night or be killed within a week of the wedding right? Not too many people (besides some of us on here) keep spare cycled tanks running just in case someone gives us a fish.

Stick with flowers for centre pieces.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

w_boughner said:


> im getting merried in october and wife to be wants bettas insted of flowers. our colours are red and brown . ive never seen brown betta so red will doo .
> i would prefer to buy from a breeder to save cost . if you know of any around guelph or west side of gta would love to know
> thanks


I'd have to agree with ryno1974, unless you are willing to care for all of them if the people there don't want them.
Sadly, this seems to be a recurring popular team for newly weds. They think it's cute, but at the end of the day, they get flushed down the toilet.
Besides, it bad karma to kill at the end of the wedding ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

you got homes planned for these things? why not puppies or small children?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

had a friend give away pine tree saplings as centrepieces at his wedding.
i think mine is the only one that is still alive. and they're still married

i dont think i'd want to see live fish swimming around my table as i'm digging into my poached salmon


----------



## w_boughner (Mar 18, 2010)

6 of them already have homes and if we cant find homes for the rest she works at a day care with hamsters rats gold fish and a couple other bettas.. so a couple more wont hurt . lol. and they will be in large vases


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

w_boughner said:


> 6 of them already have homes and if we cant find homes for the rest she works at a day care with hamsters rats gold fish and a couple other bettas.. so a couple more wont hurt . lol. and they will be in large vases


Not impressed with this idea. 
Kids + fish do not mix. Bettas + Vases do not mix. If you can't filter and heat the little bugger don't have it.

I worked briefly in an LFS and someone asked for bettas for this purpose. I refused sale. I also refused sale to some highschool kids who wanted to 'give fish to people and see what % survived'


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think this might be a little over the top, but the point is understood.



twoheadedfish said:


> you got homes planned for these things? why not puppies or small children?


First off congrats on the pending nuptials. On the betta as centre pieces idea I dont' think anyone here would advocate this unless you could ensure their proper care before, after and during the wedding.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i don't see why fish and kids don't mix. i have four kids and none have hurt any of our fish. they love the fish. 

either way, i have to agree it's not a good idea to keep them in vases, unless you have like 5g vases that are filtered on hand.


----------



## w_boughner (Mar 18, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Not impressed with this idea.
> Kids + fish do not mix. Bettas + Vases do not mix. If you can't filter and heat the little bugger don't have it.
> 
> I worked briefly in an LFS and someone asked for bettas for this purpose. I refused sale. I also refused sale to some highschool kids who wanted to 'give fish to people and see what % survived'


well if you have worked in a lfs the you would have sold bettas in a bowl not much bigger than a coffie pot with no heater or filtration to people who have no clue of what there doing like all the rest of the lfs. and as long as you do proper water changes they will survive they are verry harty fish..and there a center peice not a science exparament


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

w_boughner said:


> well if you have worked in a lfs the you would have sold bettas in a bowl not much bigger than a coffie pot with no heater or filtration to people who have no clue of what there doing like all the rest of the lfs. and as long as you do proper water changes they will survive they are verry harty fish..and there a center peice not a science exparament


I always suggested a 2 1/2gal and a cheap filter.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*Congrats on your wedding!*



w_boughner said:


> well if you have worked in a lfs the you would have sold bettas in a bowl not much bigger than a coffie pot with no heater or filtration to people who have no clue of what there doing like all the rest of the lfs. and as long as you do proper water changes they will survive they are verry harty fish..and there a center peice not a science exparament


What you have to do is call your local fish store and ask them to specially order these in for you. They will contact their wholesaler and schedule it. You may get lucky and find a breeder but IMO it would be better allowing a store to find them for you. And don't expect a big discount because it's a bit of a hassle. Nice reds come in from the far east every two weeks. Set aside a few pails of conditioned water before you pick them up and the week of the wedding. You may have to make a quick water change. Wholesalers usually pack these in blue water conditioned with Betta Max. If you have trouble getting rid of these... just give the surplus back to the store. Expect to pay between $3 to $5 a fish...


----------

